# Arturia minifuse 2 vs Motu m2



## Fraxer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

Looking for help to decide about what audio interface to buy. I currently own the Roland quad capture (the one that came out in 2011). It does the job well and has some unique features that I don't see often in most audio interfaces today (auto-sens). 
I thought of maybe upgrading to some of the newer interfaces since technology usually improves a lot after a decade but don't know if it's worth it. What do you think, does it makes sense tu pull the trigger? If the answer is yes, the two I'm looking for are:

-Arturia minifuse 2: My studio is white so I really want to pick this one because it would fit in perfectly. Heard very good things about it overall and the built in extra usb port in the back is brilliant. It's also cheaper.

-Motu m2: Heard it excels at low latency. I mainly play piano and staccatto/ plucked strings with my midi controller. The lower the latency the better for me, but I don't know if this alone makes it a better pick than the Arturia. Is there big diference? 

These are the main ones I'm looking at. Any advice would be very apreciated!


----------



## mallux (Jan 14, 2022)

Are they shipping the minifuse now? I put in a preorder back in October based on Julian Krause's review, but cancelled it after two months of waiting... it still says "Item overdue since 18th October 2021" on scan.co.uk.


----------



## Pictus (Jan 14, 2022)

Excluding RME devices, USB performance is meh...








Gearspace.com - View Single Post - Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base


Post 15796206 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



gearspace.com


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 14, 2022)

I have the m2. Love it. The M4 has very slighter better recording quality, worth it if you can find it. Did you read the audio science review? https://audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/motu-m2-review-audio-interface.19911/


----------



## Fraxer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

mallux said:


> Are they shipping the minifuse now? I put in a preorder back in October based on Julian Krause's review, but cancelled it after two months of waiting... it still says "Item overdue since 18th October 2021" on scan.co.uk.


Official page says it's out of stock. I was hoping to get it in a physical store near me.


----------



## mallux (Jan 14, 2022)

Fraxer01 said:


> Official page says it's out of stock. I was hoping to get it in a physical store near me.


Yeah, I'm sure they will turn up eventually, probably the same tech supply chain problems as everyone else.... unless they've discovered a showstopper bug after sending out all those free review units (to every YouTuber on the planet it seems). I've yet to watch a review from somebody who has actually paid for one.

Sometimes the best choice in these scenarios is the one you can actually buy!


----------



## proggermusic (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm sure the Arturia is solid, it seems like they're making decent gear... however, MOTU has been in the game for longer than just about anyone, they make great stuff, the M2 and M4 are wonderful for the money, and – maybe most importantly – I'm fairly certain they code their own drivers. They also have good support. Between the two, I would go MOTU. 

(Arturia is a capable software developer, of course, so they may also code their own drivers... they just haven't been doing interfaces for very long. MOTU's been in it for decades.)

I'm RME all the way as far as interfaces go, huge fan, but I would have gone MOTU otherwise. They're solid, and those new little boxes seem to outclass everything else in their price range by a mile.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 14, 2022)

My M2 didn't work super great with my Macbook Air i7 intel before but it's kicking the UR22-C's ass since I went on M1 Mac Mini.


----------



## jeffsarge (Jan 15, 2022)

I have the Arturia Fuse Studio and love it. I also have the Apogee Symphony Desktop. Both are great, but what I love about the Arturia are all the hardware buttons and knobs and it’s built like a tank.


----------



## Fraxer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> I'm sure the Arturia is solid, it seems like they're making decent gear... however, MOTU has been in the game for longer than just about anyone, they make great stuff, the M2 and M4 are wonderful for the money, and – maybe most importantly – I'm fairly certain they code their own drivers. They also have good support. Between the two, I would go MOTU.
> 
> (Arturia is a capable software developer, of course, so they may also code their own drivers... they just haven't been doing interfaces for very long. MOTU's been in it for decades.)
> 
> I'm RME all the way as far as interfaces go, huge fan, but I would have gone MOTU otherwise. They're solid, and those new little boxes seem to outclass everything else in their price range by a mile.


Yeah that's the same impression I have. Arturia is probably solid but Motu seems overall superior... But still I want to pick arturia though... Mainly because A) that extra usb port and B) The white design. Perfect budget interface for me would be the motu in white and with the extra usb lol.
RME's are real beasts but unfortunately they triple my budget for interfaces :')


----------



## proggermusic (Jan 15, 2022)

Really, I'm sure you'd be fine with either. Arturia generally makes good hardware (and software), and if you like the look of it, that can be reason enough, as long as there aren't any serious issues with it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 22, 2022)

Pictus said:


> Excluding RME devices, USB performance is meh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an old list. Try finding an ESI Julia or Echo Audio. There is some doorstops on that list.


----------



## Pictus (Jan 23, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> That is an *old *list. Try finding an ESI Julia or Echo Audio. There is some doorstops on that list.


Old?
It is incomplete, but not old and the latest addition is PreSonus Studio 1824c








Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base - Page 172 - Gearspace.com


On a 2011 Mac Mini 2.5Ghz 8GB RAM, I repeated what I did with a Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 DSP. (stereo TRS cheapo cable [a different cable than last post though] from Outputs 1 & 2 into Inputs 1 & 2). Setting in the MixControl app was the 'low latency' mode, using Loop 1 and 2. Again, I'm not...



gearspace.com


----------

